# دراسات عليا في اللحام



## thanaa (4 أبريل 2009)

أنا أحضر لدراسات عليا في التآكل في الوصلات اللحامية للأنابيب
فهلا تساعدوني ببعض الاقتراحات و الكتب العلمية 
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## enmfg (7 أبريل 2009)

http://eng4ever.org/Welding_Technology.html

http://eng4ever.org/Corrosion_Engineering_Books.html


----------

